# Assessments needed for treatment over 50



## Salad4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am hoping to have treatment to transfer my one frostie. However the Lister have told me I need to have a great list of tests as I am now over 50. It felt like really hard work to get pregnant over 40, but now I realise it was a breeze.

Anyway I've managed to get some of the list sorted, but am struggling with how to organise the below. I spoke to my GP (telephone consultation probably locum) and she was very unhelpful. Didn't listen to me (talked over me at some points) and kept saying your private clinic will have to do this as we can't on the NHS - she radiated disapproval   And the Lister told me to speak to my GP.

So anyone know how to get private -


Assessment summary from an obstetrician stating they are fit to carry a pregnancy and fit to give birth.
Assessment summary from a Physician regarding general health.
A manual breast exam and a confirmation that it is not appropriate to have a mammogram until 6 months after you have stopped breastfeeding (they want a mammogram but as I am still breastfeeding a little, I was told I shouldn't have one).

The other items I am sorting out, but the above are proving exceptionally tricky.
We are based in London.
thanks


----------



## BroodySingle (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi Salad,

Sorry you’re having a bit of a nightmare time right now! 

Have you considered a private GP in replacement of the unhelpful NHS GP? They might be able to get you started in the right direction. 

Good luck with the frostie! Will keep everything crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

If I was you and pretty much this was me last year ( except I wasn’t breastfeeding) make appointment to see your GP or another one within your practice that you know is friendly ( I find men easier as they are not quite so judgemental with older mums) 
Ask for a routine bloods to be done including liver function etc - get doctor to do quick medical - get him to write letter stating you are in good health. If you have had a recent smear test then email copy to clinic and see if nurse can do a breast check and get her to write letter on your behave - I had treatment abroad and also had to get all this done plus Hep and HIV tests done which I used medichecks and sent my blood to them (finger prick test) luckily my gp was happy to do this plus he prescribed all my meds on nhs. 
Good luck x


----------



## Salad4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow - Betty - your GP sounds great.  Did you also have to get an obstetrician assessment?  I'm struggling to know how to do this.
I should be picking up my blood tests today - that was the easiest part, but still pressing on with the rest.


----------



## tanda (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a shame your GP isn't being helpful, they should provide it, I just got a letter done by my GP saying I am in good health, and they didnt charge me for it! I did have to get a private ecg done though with letter from the cardiologist which cost about 350 quid. 
Is it worth try calling reception again and asking if anyone else can help and that you're prepared to pay a fee? Bit unreasonable of them, they could make a few spare quid out of it! Good luck x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi all, what happens if you’re not fit enough to carry a baby and you don’t have a partner? Any ideas?


----------



## Heath69 (Sep 12, 2018)

pattycake said:


> Hi all, what happens if you’re not fit enough to carry a baby and you don’t have a partner? Any ideas?


Find a surrogate I guess?


----------

